# New light not bright enough.... help



## jlui83 (Apr 22, 2006)

I just bought a GE Aqua Rays Fluorescent tube. Just 1.

15Watts, 18 inches Its for my 5.5 gal tank
Here are the specs

Lumnes= 675
watts= 15
CRI/IRC=67
Kelvin 9325*

Here's the problem. I dont think its BRIGHT enough. I bought it at Walmart for about $6.00. What kind of bulb can I get thats brighter??


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

No standard size bulb will be any brighter. Are you sure it's an 18" bulb? A standard 5.5 gallon tank is only 16" long. 

If you want something brighter you will need a new light fixture that can house a brighter bulb such as a 28 watt power compact bulb.


----------



## jlui83 (Apr 22, 2006)

I had an extra fluorescent light fixture available.. so its 18inch T8 bulb....

Are there BRIGHTER 18in T8 bulbs?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

jlui83 said:


> I had an extra fluorescent light fixture available.. so its 18inch T8 bulb....
> 
> Are there BRIGHTER 18in T8 bulbs?


There are ones that appear brighter, but not necessarily any better for plants. If you were to get a bulb with a kelvin rating of 10,000k it would appear to be much brighter.


----------



## jlui83 (Apr 22, 2006)

wow.. so a 10,000K is a big difference to the 9325K I have now?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

An AH Supply 36 watt kit, http://www.ahsupply.com/36-55w.htm, would give you plenty of light, and is a 17 1/4" long reflector. But, you would have to either buy or make a canopy for it, or replace the guts of the one you have with it.


----------

